# Firefox auf "Proxy-Einstellungen des Systems verwenden" stellen



## Altair7 (19. April 2011)

Hi @ all,

seit dem ich Youtube mit einem Proxy-Server austrixen wollte, können sich einige Programme nicht mehr selbstständig ins inernet einloggen...bzw. gar nicht.
Ins internet kann ich ohne Proxy und mit "Proxy-Einstellunen für dieses Netzwerk automatisch erkennen" allerdings noch nutzen. Die anderen gehen allerdings nicht. Auch nicht die normalerweise standardmäßige Einstellung " Proxy-Einstellung des Systems verwenden " funktioniert nicht (kann mit dieser Einstellung keine Verbindung aufbauen). 

Hab das Problem erstmals bemerkt, als sich EAC nicht mehr mit freedb verbinden konnte. Einen Serverausfall konnte ich aufgrund der Tatsache, dass itunes auch nicht auf den itunes-Store zugreifen konnte, ausschließen.
Treiber Studio konnte ebenfals keine Verbindung aufbauen.

Wenn ihr noch fragen zu meinem Problem habt, werde ich sie euch sofort heraussuchen. (verwende Firefox 4)

hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg

Altair7


----------



## riedochs (20. April 2011)

Extras -> Einstellungen -> Erweitert -> Netzwerk. Direkt oben der erste Button.


----------



## Altair7 (20. April 2011)

Hm, ja.
Aber was hat das mit meiner Frage zu tun ?
Das weiß ich doch schon. Wie hätte ich sonst sagen können, das  " Proxy-Einstellung des Systems verwenden " nicht funktioniert.

kann euch ja mal die Fehlermeldung bei Treiber Studio zeigen.

mfg

Altair7

p.s oder auch nicht... Bilder kann ich auch nicht hochladen zumindest nicht in dieses Forum


----------



## Altair7 (21. April 2011)

Hat wirklich keiner einen Lösungsvorschläg ?


----------



## Griswolda (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo, habe mich hier extra für dein Problem registriert.

Schau mal bei Systemsteuerung -> Internetoptionen -> Verbindungen, ob bei LAN-Einstellungen ein Proxy eingestellt ist.
Könnte nämlich daran liegen (hatte bis eben das selbe Problem mit iTunes und nem Proxy)

MfG Griswolda


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

Merkwürdig ist allerdings, dass er etwas im FF ändert und die gesamten Netzwerkeinstellungen hops gegangen sind...
Zumal meines Wissens nach doch Seiten wie youtubeproxy über Scripte im Browser arbeiten und gar nichts mit den den Proxyeinstellungen am heimischen Rechner zu tun haben.
Welche Programme loggen sich den in Internet ein? Wenn du mit nem Browser auf Seiten zugreifen kannst funzt schon mal Port 80, Evtl. eher ne Frage der Firewall, wenn ggbf. Ports gesperrt wurden (warum auch immer) oder evtl. das OS Programmzuriffe algm. sperrt.

Vielleicht einfach mal ne Systemwiederherstellung auf vor das Experiment durchführen.


----------



## Altair7 (13. Mai 2011)

vielen dank euch beiden ^^

habe das Problem aber schon längst selber gelöst

Systemsteuerung =>  Netzwerk & Internet => Eigenschaften von Internet =>  Verbindungen => Lan Einstellungen => alle Häckchen rausmachen  => Problem gelöst.

@Griswolda:

hast wohl das selbe wie ich gehabt  
finds super, dass du drauf geantwortet hast...egal, obs zu spät war.

mfg

Altair7


----------



## Desmodontidae (13. Mai 2011)

Trotzdem merkwürdig, das Ganze^^


----------



## Altair7 (13. Mai 2011)

stimmt, besonders weil bei dem "Tutorial" bei der größten Deutschen Media-Seite (CHIP) nichts erwähnt wird.

ach übrigens hat das Forum dort nichtmal was mit einer noch ausführlicheren Beschreibung anfangen können...nicht mal ein Mod.
Die Antwort hier spricht als für dieses Forum.

mfg

Altair7


----------



## Desmodontidae (13. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht habens dort nicht die richtigen Leute gelesen. Kommt auch mal vor^^


----------



## Altair7 (13. Mai 2011)

Nur weil ich etwas nicht weis,  schreib ich aber keine Beleidigungen, in denen man eigentlich nur mitteilen möchte, dass man zu dumm zum lesen ist.

(absichtlich so formuliert^^)


----------



## Desmodontidae (13. Mai 2011)

Okay, ja, dass war deinem Post nicht zu entnehmen. Aber um so größer die Community umso mehr "Kaputte" gibts halt.

Aber ich glaube, das ist ein Thema für das Off-Topic^^


----------

